# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  half-life

## Rivz

есть старый добрый half-life, и hlds к нему версии 4.1.1.1. . При запуске  hlds в списке game выдает аддоны которые имеются, а вот самого half-life нету :confused: создавать серв через игру можно, но клиентов выкидывает со словами invalid cd-key, потому что у всех копии :cool: победить никак немогу, как-нибудь отконфигурить бы hlds... может кто сталкивался?

----------

